

What do you think of our app? - th0ma5
http://doodle4noodle.appspot.com/static/index.html?whiteboard=3436504683

======
th0ma5
hey thanks hn for the pickup tic tac toe ... looks like if you make too crazy
of a drawing the log backs up... will be working on duplicate removal and
better indexing... thanks so much!!!! hn frackin rawks -t

------
gscott
You have a great domain name appspot.com.

------
th0ma5
here's a new one to share whiteboard=3436504683

